# Cutting Parameters



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I use the following parameters on my CNC router
Tool: 1/8” Upspiral bit
Plunge Feed: 1/2" /min
Per Pass cutting: 1/8”
Feed Rate: 15”/min

As a beginner I’m working on MDF material for now doing engraving and cutting various geometric shapes to get the feel of the machine.

I would like to know if the above parameters sound ok.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Nicolas,

Did those cutting parameters work for you?

You've done a great job building your machine. I truly admire those of you who build your own. I was thinking of getting a kit at first but decided I'd probably never get it completed.

Your geometric cuts are great looking. You've must be really proud of them.

So, what are you up to now?

I'm going to use patterns for a while till I get a handle on what it's all about. Then I'll try to create something myself. My biggest hurdle is the lack of experience in the CAD area.

I'm content for now to be doing 2D but really want to get into split layering so I can do a carved bust. That would be the coolest in my opinion. But there are so many things these machines are capable of doing it's hard to decide.

You've got one beautiful machine there.... truly enjoy it.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey Barb

As I gain more experience with my machine I changed the plunge feed from 1/2" per min to 1” per min and probably I will increase it more. I also decreased the feed rate from 15”/min to 10”/min. Don’t forget that these parameters are machine / material specific and with 1/8” upspiral bit. The material I use at present is 1/8” thick MDF and I prefer the machine at slow speeds until I get the hang of it. 

Thanks for your comments on my machine. It takes a lot of determination, prep and time to make one of these. Since I’m retired I have lots of time and this compensates for the rest. I made and scraped a few designs before I settled for the final one.

Right now I improve my skills in ACAD. To use a CNC you must be able to draw in one of the available software and I had Acad from my working years and new a bit about it. Now I got some free tutorials from the web and I improved my skills a lot, actually I have made a few 3D models like boxes, chairs, tables and a house; lots of fun and it will be more fun when I start cutting.

If you are not willing to learn 2D/3D design, there are sites that sell various deigns for CNC cutting. There are also some sites with free designs like cnc4free.org homepage

You also have got a beautiful machine and it will be nice to send us a pic. I’m not sure but I think your machine uses proprietary software and you should verify that because if it is true you will not be able to use the free DXF files.

Enjoy your machine and be careful as any CNC is as dangerous as a router
Nicolas


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

I'm not sure if the word "proprietary" is strong enough... for whatever reason they are not doing new builds with backward compatibility. Don't know if they are paranoid or what reason they are doing this but it is a PITA. All their software, even what comes with the machine is a 30 day trial. You have to register it to keep it running. I don't know if you can have more than one copy, different build, running at the same time. I'm going to try putting a different build on my laptop and see what happens.

They have also tied up their market on bits. There is an adapter on each of their bits and the tightening screw has thread lock on it. A new and different adapter came out just recently that allows you to use regular router bits that you already have. You get two bits with the machine.... one is a cutting bit and the other is a carving bit. The set they offer is 11 additional bits with adapters and a "nice" plastic case for $400. And I thought Bill Gates was the king of holding the public hostage. :yes4:

I'm not a bit sorry I bought it. Maybe one day I'll get one more like yours but till/if then...... 

I painted the letters on my sign so check my gallery and see how they just popped! I'm so proud of my first creation errors and all. It's better than I ever expected. 

I'm thinking about a jewelry box next. I want to redo the sign but maybe I'll just use that as a progress marker. Something like that is never cut in stone with me though.

Till later,

Barb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

You can get around the high price on the bits 
They all are standard bits so to say..
To break the screws lose use your heat gun ..rap a wet rag around the bit..


=========



nikki1492 said:


> I'm not sure if the word "proprietary" is strong enough... for whatever reason they are not doing new builds with backward compatibility. Don't know if they are paranoid or what reason they are doing this but it is a PITA. All their software, even what comes with the machine is a 30 day trial. You have to register it to keep it running. I don't know if you can have more than one copy, different build, running at the same time. I'm going to try putting a different build on my laptop and see what happens.
> 
> They have also tied up their market on bits. There is an adapter on each of their bits and the tightening screw has thread lock on it. A new and different adapter came out just recently that allows you to use regular router bits that you already have. You get two bits with the machine.... one is a cutting bit and the other is a carving bit. The set they offer is 11 additional bits with adapters and a "nice" plastic case for $400. And I thought Bill Gates was the king of holding the public hostage. :yes4:
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Bob,

I thought the bits were pretty much the standard router bit. That's what really gets my goat. 

I don't have a heat gun. Is there any viable substitution that I can use? I'm excited that I will be able to do more things without investing big bucks in their captive market.

How long have you been woodworking? You are so knowledgeable and experienced. And you are so willing to share it all. It's what life is really all about.

Thank you again. I always appreciate your input. 




bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> You can get around the high price on the bits
> They all are standard bits so to say..
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

If you have a good hair dryer, it will work but it only puts out about 100 to 140 deg. but if you have a little propane touch it will also do it, but do rap the bit with a wet rag, you don't want to get the bit hot ..

" How long have you been woodworking? " a very ,very long time,,my 1st wood project ,was with my granddads help, it was a shoe shine box kit  when I was 7 or 8 years old...fun days for me..I still have some of his old tools  and the tool that made the shoe box kit, hand coping saw 


==========




nikki1492 said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> I thought the bits were pretty much the standard router bit. That's what really gets my goat.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Morning, Bob. I'm feelin' much rested now. It's supposed to rain so that means another day inside playing with the carving machine. The kiln will have to wait for another day. 

I do have a propane torch as it happens. My granddaughter used it to .... ummmm... char the grain on a wood pellet box she made for me. I don't really know the correct term. But here's a pic of it. She put tung oil on it after that.

I do love work arounds..... thanks for the BIG money saving tip. And I'll bet you lie to computers, too.....  (I do.... all the time and have for years)

I wrap the bit in a wet cloth and hold the adapter with the screw side near the flame. For how long? Then I let the adapter cool and the screw lock should be free?

Those shoe shining kit building days must be very fond memories for you. Is that the red lacquered box pictured above? I hope you have someone special who will value the hand coping saw as much as you.

I didn't get the benefit of being taught much about woodworking by either my dad or granddad. After I was a girl. Ya gotta love the gender issues of yesteryear. 

What are you doing in the workshop now? You must be up to something.... 

Gotta go dig out the torch.

Later

Barb




bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> If you have a good hair dryer, it will work but it only puts out about 100 to 140 deg. but if you have a little propane touch it will also do it, but do rap the bit with a wet rag, you don't want to get the bit hot ..
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

The bit must be remove when the holder is hot,put your cloves on  it will not take to long with the torch I would say about 1 or 2 mins...,then just stick the key in and turn it a time or two, then cool the holder down with the wet rag..so you can hold in your hand...note the point where the bit is b/4 you take it out of the holder...

If you buy some extra holders you will not need to do this all the time...I have some just for that but I'm over kill guy  then you just snap a new bit quick and easy, talking about switching the bits out you will need to do that 4 or 5 times if you make the box..if you let the machine do all the work..


I do love the old tools I got from my granddad ,they pop the neat things in my head from time to time..I just got one,,he showed me how to put the blade in the coping saw, I recall I was using it backwards and he said let me show you son how to use it...he would not let me use any power tools until I got the coping saw down, and like most kids I didn't like the power tools for a long time 

Plywood was new back then and he like to use it on everything ,I recall making a magazine rack with him using plywood and a number 55 Stanley hand plane, that I still have and he had the rack next to his big chair in his front room until he pass away...that one got away from me when he pass on 

" red lacquered box " nope I found that on NET at a great price and I could not pass it up  ( 25.oo ) it's cheap one made in China but it holds the parts for the machine....

" gender issues of yesteryear " it's funny how it was back then, my sister wanted to play in the shop and my granddad said no,,,go play with your dolls in the backyard 

My grand kids now work with me in the shop,,two little girls, they don't do much yet but they clean the shop for me and dig the rocks and dirt out of the cracks in the floor, they have paint brushes and a screw driver and dig them out clean...  a 2 hour job  the little one likes to turn on the machines, so I go around the shop pulling plugs when they come into the shop 

The little one the other weekend ask what is this ?,, and she cut some wood with the old coping saw, she didn't make anything just cut some slots in some wood , it's coming. the big one said let me try and they both had a great time making saw dust..

It's funny my oldest grandson ( 14 ) wants nothing to do with it,,it's the game boy, that's is his thing 

Have a good day 

==========





nikki1492 said:


> Morning, Bob. I'm feelin' much rested now. It's supposed to rain so that means another day inside playing with the carving machine. The kiln will have to wait for another day.
> 
> I do have a propane torch as it happens. My granddaughter used it to .... ummmm... char the grain on a wood pellet box she made for me. I don't really know the correct term. But here's a pic of it. She put tung oil on it after that.
> 
> ...


----------

